# "Check USB" en Pioneer DEH-2350UB



## clauxs88 (Ene 9, 2015)

Tengo un Autorradio Pioneer 2350ub que presenta problemas de CHECK USB, y necesito la ayuda de ustedes para resolverlo.

 Segun los reportes de fallo del manual dice que puede deberse a algún cortocircuito en los pines del conector usb de la caratula del redio, o porque el dispositivo usb esta con fallos; de ambos casos me cercioré de que el problema no radica aqui sino en la placa del radio.

 En el Datashet del Autorradio, (realizando mis comprobaciones) veo que el CI BD2226G es la que se calienta demás, y es justamente un dispositivo que controla la cantidad de corriente que pasa al USB, imagen:


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 9, 2015)

mediste tension en el pin 1 y el pin 5???


----------



## clauxs88 (Ene 12, 2015)

No lo medí aun, deberia de marcarme algo??? algunos valores de referencias me podrias dar...


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 12, 2015)

Ic501 5v en el pin 1 5v en pin 5 cuando este activada la función usb.

No se cuanto en el pin 8 de ic502 pero debería estar presente siempre.


----------



## clauxs88 (Ene 12, 2015)

Voy a testearlo y lo comento lagg070988, gracias por la atencion.


----------



## clauxs88 (Ene 19, 2015)

Los voltages se marcan correctamente lagg070988, ya nose que mas mirar..


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 19, 2015)

Revisaste el datasheet de ic501??

El pin 4 que voltaje mide???


----------



## clauxs88 (Ene 19, 2015)

rohmfs.rohm.com/en/products/databook/datasheet/ic/power/power_switch/bd2226g-e.pdf


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 19, 2015)

quedo mas prolijo....

http://rohmfs.rohm.com/en/products/databook/datasheet/ic/power/power_switch/bd2226g-e.pdf


----------

